# Woollen Signs, Sheffield, July 2018



## HughieD (Jul 16, 2018)

*1. The History*
Woollen & Co Sheffield was first established in 1883 by Edwin Woollen, a sign writer and Frederick Ibbotson a lithographic printer. Woollens dealt with bespoke signage including hand painted signage. In 1897 Woollens become a limited company and was based at 35 Carver Street in Sheffield. At some point they moved to Love Street.

In 2008, after 125 years, the company ceased trading altogether following a takeover and the site closed. The takeover was prompted by the fast-changing digital age as many of their competitors could offer signs and graphic solutions at much quicker and cheaper rates. Several former employees went on to form a new Woollens while maintaining some of the old customer base at their new premises at Shepcote Enterprise Park, Europa Drive, Sheffield, S9. The new Woollen Signs continue to pride themselves on their workmanship, fresh ideas, better quality materials and staff being trained as qualified sign writers without the use of computers.

*2. The Explore*
This place was a regular explore up to above four years ago when the place got sealed up. Never got around to this place so when a tip-off came that it was doable again I went over to check the place out. It was indeed doable. There are two sides to the place. It was just the first side that was accessible. It’s pretty trashed and been taken over by our feathered friends but there is still enough to hold your attention for an hour or so.

*3. The Pictures*

A few externals:


img8233 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8235 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8236 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8239 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And we’re in:


Woollens 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not much left on the ground floor:


img8206 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8204 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8230 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Apart from the odd sign:


img8185 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and some very old PCs:


img8202 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8198 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8192 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8190 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8186 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The first floor is pretty featureless:


img8214 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8209 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Old cooker:


Woollens 1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the second floor:


img8224 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8223 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Paint cupboard:


img8228 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8226 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8222 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8221 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Pigeon poo city:


img8225 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img8220 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An old cheque from 1966:


img8217 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8210 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Woollen Sign’s signs:


img8213 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8240 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8238 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## mookster (Jul 16, 2018)

No way, never thought I'd see this again.


----------



## smiler (Jul 16, 2018)

Liked it Hughie, thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 16, 2018)

Nice one hughie.is there actually anywhere in Sheffield that ain't got a bit of graffiti on it


----------



## HughieD (Jul 16, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nice one hughie.is there actually anywhere in Sheffield that ain't got a bit of graffiti on it


Cheers Mikey.
And no mate....there isn't!


----------



## Locksley (Jul 17, 2018)

Belting mate


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 18, 2018)

Ahhhh yes I remember this place too HD! Its great to see whats going on here now and that its still about as the demo scene is sadly taking grip of Sheffield...that computer does actually look newer than the one I'm using at the moment though. 

Love them old neon signs, I hope some collector gets the chance to buy them and they aren't just demo victims! Keep updating us HD on your Sheffield places as I love to hear about them as sadly they will disappear soon...and it brings back memories of many failed attempts of places in the city over the years haha


----------



## GazMaw (Sep 29, 2021)

My Dad put the original Woollens neon sign up and it's going to Kelham Island museum for restore. He's 83 now and hoping to go and see it


----------



## Roderick (Sep 30, 2021)

Fascinating - I enjoyed it very much


----------



## Hayman (Sep 30, 2021)

"Woollen signs" - wouldn't they shrink in the rain?


----------

